# outdoor undercover ceiling speakers



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you have neighbors they may have a better plan.:vs_OMG:


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Not sure what you're referring to except I don't play loud or obnoxious music. And what I have played, one nbor asked KD to turn up volume. Here's the area. If anyone has experience and knowledge in this area, I'd appreciate your suggestion - thank you


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Went to an AV Forum and read s few threads re painting outdoor speaker covers.

The paper/cloth inside is called grille cloth. The manufacturer installs it in metal speaker covers to help cushion the sound, so they are functional. I spray painted the side that touches the cover bc there were rust stains on the white paper and I didn't want that showing. Then while the grille cloth was barely damp, I installed them and this helped them to adhere to the covers. 

Here are a few pics installed, which if you would have seen the prior white color w brown rust all over them, this looks superior to the former. I used a high grade rust oleum spray paint w about 4-5 light coats and drying inbtw... Hopefully this can help someone else in the future 

Happy New Yr, tstex


----------

